# Oxides, Micas, and More Oh my!



## thomasgable (Feb 19, 2014)

So I have used primarily oxides and ultramarines and feel confident I know how to use them for the color shade I want. That said, I would like to grab some micas that might add a bit more vibrance to my soap. However I have just been nervous about using them because I heard they tend to morph in CP soap. So I my question is, are there any stable Micas out there that are great in CP soap, and if so where can I find em!


----------



## shunt2011 (Feb 19, 2014)

TKB Trading and Nurture Soap Supplies have some awesome CP  stable colorants.  I love the Nurture Soap Supplies colors and they are all performing well.


----------



## seven (Feb 19, 2014)

the conservatorie also have some nice choice of colorants, and coastal scents.


----------



## mechanolatry (Feb 19, 2014)

tkb has a whole section dedicated to soap-stable colors.

Here's the mica one: 
http://www.tkbtrading.com/category.php?category_id=27

and they have a soap-stable pigments one:
http://www.tkbtrading.com/category.php?category_id=44


----------



## seven (Feb 19, 2014)

don't rely so much on tkb's list. some of them are not stable like they said. it's better to do a 1 bar test batch first just to be sure.


----------



## AnnaMarie (Feb 19, 2014)

Brambleberry tells you in their mica descriptions if the mica will work in cp, and they often have accompanying pictures. The Aqua pearl is lovely, and so is the copper sparkle which amazingly kept some of its sparkle in my cp soap. I have also used their black luster mica successfully. Hope this helps!
Cheers!
Anna Marie


----------

